# Feedback from Judges! Please any tips, exercises etc..



## Fitnik13 (Oct 22, 2013)

Waiting for responses!!!:action-smiley-064::action-smiley-030:


----------



## Fitnik13 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Comp photo*

Feedback from judge


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 22, 2013)

Very good start to a cool journey you are undertaking... Will send some exercises your way as well as ones that will come in here
Thanks for sharing  
.


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey nik, could you maybe post what you currently do for those body parts so we can make a better assessment.


----------



## Fitnik13 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Workouts*



Magnus82 said:


> Hey nik, could you maybe post what you currently do for those body parts so we can make a better assessment.




LIFT AS HEAVY AS YOU CAN WITH PROPER FORM; 10-12-12- REPS AND CARDIO IS 45-60 MIN A DAY FOR NOW. ELLIPTICAL AND BIKE AND ALTERNATE FAT BURNING AND HIGH CARDIO RANGE! WE NEED TO PULL OUT SOME MUSCLE AND I MIGHT HAVE YOU DO CHEAT MEAL ON SAT


TUESDAYS
SHOULDERS/TRICEPS/Abs

Seated Military
Front Laterals
upright row
Side lateral
Rear laterals
Push downs
Cable rope ext
Dips

WEDNESDAYS

Side lateral
Dips off bench
Front lateral
Shrug dumbbell
Military press
Upright row
Skull crusher
Push downs
Rope ext

Thursday

Back/ biceps/abs

Seated cable rows
Pull downs
One arm row
Straight arm pull down
DB. Curls
Bar Curls
Hammer curls
Preacher curls

Friday

One legged lying ext
Seated one leg
Butt blaster
Wide stance sumo squat
Side lunges (2 x up and down)
Burpees
Box jumps
Squat jumps
Lunges kick leg high (3 x up /back)


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey fitnik13  how long have you been on that training schedule?  Thanks   fyi
. helps in our assistance


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 22, 2013)

Very good start with some honest feedback from a judge, nice position to be in.
We'll try our best to help you out with getting what you need out of your diet and program to bring things up.  Thank you for sharing this with our group here.
G.


----------



## Fitnik13 (Oct 22, 2013)

Since mid Aug


----------



## Fitnik13 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank You for your support


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 22, 2013)

Well ok. 2 months give or take. Time to change things up so ill toss info your way asap..   

We support the willing..      welcome..

Have u ever heard of the IB take no prisoner warrior workout.. ?  U will.


----------



## swolesearcher (Oct 22, 2013)

that`s  great fitchick! nothing to worry about with team IB you`re in good hands


----------



## asp28 (Oct 22, 2013)

When you do a show make sure let us know where it is. We are spread out all iver the country and you cab get support probably anywhere you go. Keep it up Nik.


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey Nik, just to clarify, you are doing back to back shoulder nights?  I do see alot of variation in your program which can work against you when trying to add mass.  For me, my front delt work is done with dips and bench.  I do like standing military for overall mass but reps are controlled and perfect.  Side laterals for side delts.  Dont forget rear delts for shoulder health and overall development.  Rear delt swings or flyes are great.  Try narrow grip bench for tris and chins for back.  Big basic movements are key for growth and try to put all your effort into them. I like to do 4 set of the basic compound movements and 2 of the isolation movements.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 23, 2013)

Great tips and support..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey Fitnik13 have u decided you want to do November show?  Lemme know so we can help get u going and it's good experience if you are feeling it.  Any doubt or odd mindset regroup and hit the next one. Ib


----------



## Fitnik13 (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh, you already know right! Yeahhhhhh! I'm gonna look fat too


----------



## Fitnik13 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for this!


----------



## Fitnik13 (Oct 31, 2013)

It will be in Mesa, AZ


----------



## Fitnik13 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks for this info!


----------



## Fitnik13 (Oct 31, 2013)

I betta be or I will have to whip IB's Azz!!


----------

